# Opal Diamond Genetics



## lurtz (Mar 21, 2008)

Just want to confirm some genetics in the opal Diamon (phantom x het Russo leucistic) and breeding outcomes.

Ok I know how double gene snakes work like bumblebee and when bred to a normal produce 25% bumblebee, 25% spider, 25% pastel and 25% normal....BUT is it different in opal diamond? Am I right in saying they share the same gene locus and that basically the opal diamond is kind of a super form even though it's 2 seperate genes and that when bred to a normal WOULDN'T produce 25% Opal Diamond, 25% Phantom, 25% Het Russo Leucistic, 25% Normal, and WOULD produce 50% Phantom and 50% Het Russo Leucistic.

Can some one confirm if I'm right or wrong please.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

A list of morphs in the blue-eyed lucy complex includes both phantom and het Russo Leucistic.

The good 'ol blue eyed lucy complex

That means that the minimum difference between an opal diamond ball python and a normal is in one pair of genes. Where a normal ball python has a pair of normal genes, an opal diamond has a gene pair made up of a phantom mutant gene and a Russo Leucistic mutant gene.

In other words, opal diamond and bumblebee work differently. The opal diamond is a visual het. When bred to a normal, an opal diamond WOULDN'T produce 25% Opal Diamond, 25% Phantom, 25% Het Russo Leucistic, 25% Normal. The mating WOULD produce 50% Phantom and 50% Het Russo Leucistic.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lurtz (Mar 21, 2008)

Yea so I was right, brilliant thanks.


----------

